# Full Alloy Wheel



## d'mighty1 (Feb 12, 2017)

not sure if this topic has been covered before...

Since the lack of a space saver spare wheel, i've been thinking of buying a single full alloy wheel( same as my existing wheel) to carry in the boot of the car as a spare wheel (for occasional use only) on a weekend long trip with a small child as a passenger. What are your thoughts about this lads and lasses, and has anyone done it?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Try one of your wheels in the boot first. You may be surprised at just how much room it takes up. I may have some pics of my similar test.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

I'd. say go for a space saver as many of us have. If you do go for a full size spare, make sure that you have a good system for holding it down securely. Wheels are very heavy and a loose one is a potential killer in a crash.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Some pics of a full size wheel in my first Mk2:




That was an experiment to see how it could fit and I rejected this option as it simply used too much space and securing it properly wasn't that easy.
On one long trip to the Alps I removed the rear seat base, put the full size spare in a plastic bag and strapped it into the rear seat area with some padding. Subsequently I just fitted a space saver in the boot.
I will do the same with the Mk3 now that I have all the required parts.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

d'mighty1 said:


> not sure if this topic has been covered before...
> 
> Since the lack of a space saver spare wheel, i've been thinking of buying a single full alloy wheel( same as my existing wheel) to carry in the boot of the car as a spare wheel (for occasional use only) on a weekend long trip with a small child as a passenger. What are your thoughts about this lads and lasses, and has anyone done it?


What's wrong with the repair kit, and roadside assistance cover? How often have you had to use a spare wheel? (I have only needed it once in 30 years of driving, and that was on an old wreck of a car with dodgy tyres when I was a student)


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

brittan said:


> On one long trip to the Alps


Unless you are doing the above... Surely it is 1. expensive and 2. impractical in doing so.


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

brittan said:


> Subsequently I just fitted a space saver in the boot.
> I will do the same with the Mk3 now that I have all the required parts.


Sounds good, I'd love to do this to my car too... Did you manage to get all the expanded polystyrene packing that makes it the same as the OEM fitment? Or just the wheel centre bit for the jack and tools etc.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

jryoung said:


> d'mighty1 said:
> 
> 
> > not sure if this topic has been covered before...
> ...


Unless you get a large screw in your tyre that the gunk kit can't fix and you're miles from anywhere with no phone signal.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

jryoung said:


> What's wrong with the repair kit?


The tyre is unrepairable after using it? So necessitates a new tyre, and most likely one for the other side also - as you don't want to be running different wear tyres on the same axle. So there's perhaps the best part 300 notes gone already. Maybe you'd be in for 4 tyres if you had Quattro and you want to keep them all roughly equal wear...

So that vs perhaps £20-30 tops for a puncture repair (subject to that being safe of course) - I know which I'd be choosing.



> Or roadside assistance cover?


That's going to be my option, but thankfully haven't needed it yet.



> How often have you had to use a spare wheel?


2 or 3 times on the Mk1 in 15 years. Never yet on the Mk2 (thankfully as no spare), but the TPWS has alerted me early to one or two nails/screws. Have then limped to a tyre fitters, or taken wheel there in Mk1.

Garage continually alert me to Mk2 TPS repair kit needing to be replaced due to expired foam. Have rejected that offer so many times, they know not to ask me now!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

jhoneyman said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > On one long trip to the Alps
> ...


The wheel in my pic is one from 2 sets of 17" wheels/tyres that I bought to use on track days. At the time TT people were ditching those wheels straight after delivery as nobody wanted them - hence they didn't command many £s. 
Later I sold both sets to VW T4/T5 van people at a profit.

Yes, as I've said putting a full size spare in the boot doesn't work well on the space front.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

jryoung said:


> What's wrong with the repair kit?


Apart from other comments I see being self sufficient in the event of a puncture as a distinct advantage on long trips and/or more remote locations.
In addition to the space saver I take a couple of cans of Holts tyre weld as that is supposed to be washout-able from the tyre. Never tried it though. I also carry a tyre plugging kit. That's a last resort measure, but one I've used successfully in anger on the Discovery when I got three punctures at the same time and had only two spare wheels.

This damage, courtesy of a rock on an Alpine pass and not mine, was easily fixed with a space saver spare and a new wheel/tyre purchased at a more convenient time.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Jannerman said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > Subsequently I just fitted a space saver in the boot.
> ...


I got the wheel centre bit for the tools, the plastic bolt that secures the wheel and a couple of plastic parts that (presumably) fit under the folding boot floor forming a support for the floor level with the top of the spare wheel.

I just put the plastic parts in position in the boot for this pic:


The cut out on the RHS gives access to the warning triangle but on long trips with the boot full I put it on top of the luggage.


----------



## d'mighty1 (Feb 12, 2017)

delighted with all the feedback here.

Ive used this type of repair kit in the past on my previous vw car and dont like to use it again for the same reason as pcbbc has mention plus more. Trust me if you have used it before you wouldnt want to do it again.
And like what ZephyR2 said you really cant use it on every type of punctures and damaged wheel rims. And after putting it in you can only drive at a limited speed i guess 50mph and because it is only a temporary measure you really cant keep using car with it. and certainly doesnt want to be caught up in the remote country side with a child passenger and without a phone signal trying to contact for roadside assistance.

Improvising the back boot space to accommodate a space saver spare wheel is a very practical option i guess than carrying a full size wheel however contacted car dealer and said any alterations to the car will void my warranty.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

d'mighty1 said:


> delighted with all the feedback here.
> 
> Ive used this type of repair kit in the past on my previous vw car and dont like to use it again for the same reason as pcbbc has mention plus more. Trust me if you have used it before you wouldnt want to do it again.
> And like what ZephyR2 said you really cant use it on every type of punctures and damaged wheel rims. And after putting it in you can only drive at a limited speed i guess 50mph and because it is only a temporary measure you really cant keep using car with it. and certainly doesnt want to be caught up in the remote country side with a child passenger and without a phone signal trying to contact for roadside assistance.
> ...


Sounds like dealer BS. The only potential for warranty rejection would be if you tried to claim for damage to the panels you had modified. Just take the wheel out if car is going to dealers, how will they be able to reject a claim then?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Shug750S said:


> Sounds like dealer BS. The only potential for warranty rejection would be if you tried to claim for damage to the panels you had modified. Just take the wheel out if car is going to dealers, how will they be able to reject a claim then?


Definitely. All the parts to fit the space saver are easily available from Audi. The space saver is option code 1G9, but it's not available when ordering a car in the UK. No panels need modifying. It's simply some parts out, some different ones in.

As per Shug, take the spare wheel out and raise an appropriate number of fingers towards your dealer.


----------



## d'mighty1 (Feb 12, 2017)

brittan said:


> take the spare wheel out and raise an appropriate number of fingers towards your dealer.


hahaha i like that :lol: :lol:



brittan said:


> All the parts to fit the space saver are easily available from Audi. The space saver is option code 1G9, but it's not available when ordering a car in the UK. No panels need modifying. It's simply some parts out, some different ones in.


I actually tried to order from them the spare wheel and the parts but been told the TT mk3 was not meant to carry a spare wheel that is why they are only fitted with the repair kit.
i will try to ring again and mention that option code.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

From the parts list:



I've got parts 3, 4, 17 and 18. There are different versions of part no. 1 for with and without a space saver spare.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Brittan did I imagine that you had already done this, was it perhaps on the Mk2 and you needed to buy some foam to level it off? Interested to see the completed job on the Mk3 as it may well be something I should go for myself


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

brittan said:


> Jannerman said:
> 
> 
> > brittan said:
> ...


Will you please tell me where did you get the plastic parts?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

TerryCTR said:


> Brittan did I imagine that you had already done this, was it perhaps on the Mk2 and you needed to buy some foam to level it off? Interested to see the completed job on the Mk3 as it may well be something I should go for myself


I did this on my Mk2 RS, but that car did not have the 'socket' on the boot floor for the securing bolt so I had to make some straps. I also used lengths of small batten to raise the folding boot floor.
This time I saw that there were 'proper' parts so decided to get them to make a neat job of it.

Edinburra has fitted a space saver:
viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1441105&p=7650402&hilit=space+saver#p7650402
and
viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1431193&p=7677386&hilit=Styrofoam+Tray+Removal#p7677386


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I did it on my Mk2 coupe and its was very easy but like Brittan says it had to be strapped down. I'd do it again on my Mk3 roadster but I'm not sure if I can afford for the boot floor to be raised by 1 inch as its all pretty shallow to start with in the roadster.

@ Edinburra - could you do me a favour when you get a chance. Could you measure the total thickness of your spacesaver wheel and tyre so I can get an idea how well it would fit in my boot.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

ZephyR2 said:


> measure the total thickness of your spacesaver wheel and tyre so I can get an idea how well it would fit in my boot.


I make it 133mm


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> I did it on my Mk2 coupe and its was very easy but like Brittan says it had to be strapped down. I'd do it again on my Mk3 roadster but I'm not sure if I can afford for the boot floor to be raised by 1 inch as its all pretty shallow to start with in the roadster.
> 
> @ Edinburra - could you do me a favour when you get a chance. Could you measure the total thickness of your spacesaver wheel and tyre so I can get an idea how well it would fit in my boot.


Happy to do that for you, will get it done tomorrow. I find that is does not really encroach into the boot space as much as you may think.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks brittan. I'm thinking yours might be different from standard being an RS. 
I presume Edinburra's would be nearer to mine. But maybe not. 

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

ZephyR2 said:


> Thanks brittan. I'm thinking yours might be different from standard being an RS.


It's the same spare wheel. The only issue for me is whether the width of the brake caliper will prevent the spare fitting on the front. I must try it sometime.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

brittan said:


> The only issue for me is whether the width of the brake caliper will prevent the spare fitting on the front. I must try it sometime.


I recently had a puncture and used Audi Roadside Assistance to recover my car from my home to my local dealer to get a new tyre fitted. The guy turned up with a space saver he claimed was for a MK3 TT, planning to fit it for me to then drive the car to the dealer. It didn't fit my TTS, got stuck on the front brake caliper. It of course might not have really been a space saver designed for a MK3 TT at all and just any random one he had in the back of his van.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Thanks brittan. I'm thinking yours might be different from standard being an RS.
> I presume Edinburra's would be nearer to mine. But maybe not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


The SSSW I have is the one recommended on the door card on my TT. I believe that the rolling circumference of all these recommended wheels/tyres is similar.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

R_TTS said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > The only issue for me is whether the width of the brake caliper will prevent the spare fitting on the front. I must try it sometime.
> ...


I've done the test fit this morning and, on the RS front, the space saver touches the caliper before the bolt face meets the hub. This is exactly as expected and the same as the Mk2 RS.

Wheel spoke to caliper clearance on the RS:
Front - 5mm
Rear - 44mm

The space saver fits perfectly on the rear.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Edinburra said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks brittan. I'm thinking yours might be different from standard being an RS.
> ...


While I was test fitting the space saver spare I measured the circumferences. This was just a static measurement and not the true rolling circumference.
Against a 245/35 R19 93Y tyre, the circumference of the T125/70 R19 space saver is approx 10mm smaller.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks brittan and Edinburra. So I guess the wheel width is 125 mm but allowing for the overhang of the tyre it comes to a total width of 133 mm.
I'll have to have a careful look at the space under the foam in my boot and measure up. Available boot height in the roadster is only 11 inches at best so losing an inch off that would be significant.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

brittan said:


> Edinburra said:
> 
> 
> > ZephyR2 said:
> ...


If you look on web site http://www.kouki.co.uk/utilities/visual ... calculator this will help you see the rolling circumference of any wheel/tyre combination. For example the 125/70 R19 runs at 0.5% less than the 245/35 R19 meaning that at 30mph you will be doing 29.8mph. Checkit out for yourself it is an interesting tool.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Thanks brittan and Edinburra. So I guess the wheel width is 125 mm but allowing for the overhang of the tyre it comes to a total width of 133 mm.
> I'll have to have a careful look at the space under the foam in my boot and measure up. Available boot height in the roadster is only 11 inches at best so losing an inch off that would be significant.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Thanks brittan and Edinburra. So I guess the wheel width is 125 mm but allowing for the overhang of the tyre it comes to a total width of 133 mm.
> I'll have to have a careful look at the space under the foam in my boot and measure up. Available boot height in the roadster is only 11 inches at best so losing an inch off that would be significant.


Yep, 133 is the figure I get as well


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Edinburra said:


> Will you please tell me where did you get the plastic parts?


Sorry Edinburra; I've just looked back through this thread and noted that I omitted to reply to you. 

I ordered the parts from the local Audi dealer. I can give you part numbers if you want but it's best to point at the diagram and say, "I want that one." That way it's their problem if they get the wrong part: quote numbers and a wrong 'un is your issue.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

brittan said:


> Edinburra said:
> 
> 
> > Will you please tell me where did you get the plastic parts?
> ...


Yes I'm all for pointing! Thanks for getting back.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Where did you obtain the diagram Brittan?

I'm think Edinburra will find it useful when he is fitting on my car for me :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

TerryCTR said:


> Where did you obtain the diagram Brittan?
> 
> I'm think Edinburra will find it useful when he is fitting on my car for me :lol:


There's a link to ETKA online in the Mk3 Knowledge Base. Also any number of copies of it, usually from parts sellers, elsewhere online.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

TerryCTR said:


> Where did you obtain the diagram Brittan?
> 
> I'm think Edinburra will find it useful when he is fitting on my car for me :lol:


Ho, ho, ho. You're on your own. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

C'mon, I'm just tying to help you get rid of those wine crates


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

TerryCTR said:


> C'mon, I'm just tying to help you get rid of those wine crates


I've finally got rid of the wine crates. 










It raises the boot floor by approx 1" (25mm) but it is neat and tidy.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

LooKs very neat and OEM.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Agreed good mod.

A step by step sticky would be good for this


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Edinburra said:


> I've finally got rid of the wine crates.


Looks nice and neat like that. 

You beat me to the actual fitting but I've been waiting for the final couple of parts to complete the install. 
I have them now so when I fit things I'll add some pictures.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

leopard said:


> Agreed good mod.
> 
> A step by step sticky would be good for this


Check out post on Styrofoam Tray Removal.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> LooKs very neat and OEM.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


+1 that looks excellent


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

+2

@Edinburra : Brilliant job, did you buy the remaining parts new?


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Jannerman said:


> +2
> 
> @Edinburra : Brilliant job, did you buy the remaining parts new?


Yes, I bought the Wheel, the styrofoam insert and the securing nut/bolt on line and the floor tray from my local friendly Audi Dealer.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I fitted my spare wheel this morning and took a few pictures of the change over:

Before:


The standard boot contents. The smaller section of polystyrene pops out quite easily but the larger part isn't so cooperative. I found it best to start at the centre/front corner of it, pulling it to the rear to release the tabs from under the metal cross member and then ease it upwards. Works around the front and side gradually lifting and pulling it free from under the side trim. When you've got that far it just needs moving forward a bit to release it from under the rear plastic trim:


The replacement polystyrene section is more flexible and pops in very easily:


I added a short hose to the spare wheel valve so that I can check the pressure without lifting the wheel. Lazy me:


Tools and stuff back in. If you haven't found it yet, in the standard layout the long double ended screwdriver blade is hidden UNDER the jack. 


New floor support sections fitted:


After, giving an indication of how much the boot floor is raised:


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

brittan said:


> I fitted my spare wheel this morning and took a few pictures of the change over:
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Good job, well done.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Edinburra said:


> Good job, well done.


Thank you Sir.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

brittan said:


> I fitted my spare wheel this morning and took a few pictures of the change over: .....


Another neat job there brittan. Very helpful pics and the walk thru as well.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > I fitted my spare wheel this morning and took a few pictures of the change over: .....
> ...


No doubt about it,very good thread for the mk3.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Another good job, do you think it's made it any louder and need to fit some sound deadening like Edinburra?

Also do you see the need for some wine boxes to level off the floor or was that just Edinburra hiding his bender from the wife :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

leopard said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Another neat job there brittan. Very helpful pics and the walk thru as well.
> ...


Thanks both.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

TerryCTR said:


> Another good job, do you think it's made it any louder and need to fit some sound deadening like Edinburra?
> 
> Also do you see the need for some wine boxes to level off the floor or was that just Edinburra hiding his bender from the wife :lol:


If it's louder that's better - more 5 cylinder noise. 8)

My wine comes in bottles so they're not much good at levelling.


----------



## d'mighty1 (Feb 12, 2017)

brittan said:


> I fitted my spare wheel this morning and took a few pictures of the change over:
> 
> Well done ...
> 
> Did you get all the parts from an audi dealer?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

d'mighty1 said:


> Well done ...
> 
> Did you get all the parts from an audi dealer?


Thanks.
Yes, all the storage parts came from the local dealer and that made the job much easier than when I did the same thing on my Mk2 RS.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

I have a quote from my Audi Garage for supply of wheel and accessories for fitting of £350 which I am about to accept but am not sure will the rescue wheel run in tandem with the 20" Y Spokes?, the price of this was reduced after they realised the wheel /tyre combo at £380 was incredibly reduced by buying the tyre and wheel separately.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

I have a quote from my Audi Garage for supply of wheel and accessories for fitting of £350 which I am about to accept but am not sure will the rescue wheel run in tandem with the 20" Y Spokes?, the price of this was reduced after they realised the wheel /tyre combo at £380 was incredibly reduced by buying the tyre and wheel separately.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

I have a quote from my Audi Garage for supply of wheel and accessories for fitting of £350 which I am about to accept but am not sure will the rescue wheel run in tandem with the 20" Y Spokes?, the price of this was reduced after they realised the wheel /tyre combo at £380 was incredibly reduced by buying the tyre and wheel separately.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

jryoung said:


> d'mighty1 said:
> 
> 
> > not sure if this topic has been covered before...
> ...


What's wrong with the repair kit, and roadside assistance cover? How often have you had to use a spare wheel? (I have only needed it once in 30 years of driving, and that was on an old wreck of a car with dodgy tyres when I was a student)[/quot

Purchased my Audi TTs from Northampton Audi as a second owner vehicle, on pre delivery they inspection they spotted a previous puncture repair and replaced the tyre, car 5 months old so you never know. Wife had a A1 185 brake hp turbo+supercharger 1 year old had a puncture outside the college.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

daddow said:


> I have a quote from my Audi Garage for supply of wheel and accessories for fitting of £350 which I am about to accept but am not sure will the rescue wheel run in tandem with the 20" Y Spokes?, the price of this was reduced after they realised the wheel /tyre combo at £380 was incredibly reduced by buying the tyre and wheel separately.


I know you have trouble believing my great deal on the TTS, which matched 2 other members from the same dealership (but let's not go there!) but I do not see why not:

Stock TTS / RS 19 - 245/35/19, Diameter = 245 x 0.079 x 0.35 + 19 = 25.77 inches
20 Y's - 255/30/20, Diameter = 255 x 0.079 x 0.30 + 20 = 26.04 inches

In conclusion there is bugger all in it so yes you will have no issue running the spare if the need ever arose.

It would be interesting to know what it cost Edinburra and Brittan in total but for the sake of the hassle I'd be tempted to let them do the work at that price myself as it saves messing about trying to get that bottom tray part out


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Had the wheel fitted today £350 inclusive 30 minutes to fit, very pleased with result yes you lose boot space and the rear end feels much heavier when driving but it's peace of mind at a cost. If you decide to get the upgrade be sure to ask the garage to buy the wheel and tyre separately as this results in a considerable cost saving.


----------



## ajacques (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks everyone who has contributed to this thread, as a new TT roadster owner the information has been invaluable. I make two annual trips to near Europe and making these trips with out a spare was giving me some concerns especially as I drive many of the rural roads in France where garages are few and far between. Using the information on this thread I purchased a foam insert from a local VW parts supplier and a late golf 18" space saver wheel was obtained from a breaker. Fitting time, read the thread again, a bit of head scratching and patience, 90 minutes later the space saver was secured beneath the boot floor with only a small reduction in the height of the boot space resulting. A more relaxed old person driving his first TT roadster will be in a more comfortable frame of mind when he sets off for France at the end of the month, Thanks again.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Is it possible to say how much boot height you lose in the roadster? It's only about 12 inches so the loss of just one inch could be critical. Could mean I can't get my beer bottles in without lying them over 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajacques (Jun 10, 2017)

Please excuse a couple of phone photos but it may give you an idea of how much the floor is raised, I would estimate it is between a half and three quarters of an inch. I have the boot floor resting on the tyre and the foam so the floor arches a little from front to back, I have the boot floor panels with the wheel opening on order together with the part that covers the battery, when these arrive I intend to dispense with the folding boot floor and fit the one piece boot liner that was left in the car by the dealer ( thank you ) to see if it is supportive enough for luggage etc and to see if using this method I regain any of the boot height but the loss is minimal anyway. Will try to update this reply if the parts arrive before i leave for France.

IMG_1829 by Art Jacks, on Flickr[/url]
IMG_1831 by Art Jacks, on Flickr[/url]


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for that ajacques - I shall compare those pics to my existing boot floor in the morning.


----------



## mw3330 (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks all for the brilliant info on the topic.

Just one request: Could someone who has done this upgrade confirm the part number of the spacesaver wheel? I purchased one locally however the bolt holes do not line up even though I was assured it was compatible with a TT 8S Roadster.

The one I have is 1K0601027B/AM,

Any help very much appreciated 

Audi TT Roadster 8S 2015


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

TerryCTR said:


> daddow said:
> 
> 
> > I have a quote from my Audi Garage for supply of wheel and accessories for fitting of £350 which I am about to accept but am not sure will the rescue wheel run in tandem with the 20" Y Spokes?, the price of this was reduced after they realised the wheel /tyre combo at £380 was incredibly reduced by buying the tyre and wheel separately.
> ...


Total cost was £198.65 (The wheel was £110.00 of the total) If you check the label on the drivers door jamb it will tell you the correct size of Space Saver Spare Wheel to use.


----------

